# 3 tier network setup



## azathoth (Jun 30, 2017)

Are there any setup guides for a 3 tier freebsd setup?

dmz/firewall
varnish
load balancer
appserver
db cache
db
raid 10 etc


Like anyone have soup to nuts how they did a lamp setup with varnish and db cache like memcached?


----------

